# Mole Issues



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Although many have scoffed, I have used a fool-proof mole zapper successfully for years...Juicy Fruit gum.
Wear gloves to prevent human scent. Roll two unwrapped sticks of Juicy Fruit into a single ball, open a run with a table spoon, drop the gum in, and cover it back up. (Do it in several active runs at a once where they can't miss it.)
Moles LOVE the Juicy Fruit gum, but cannot digest it. It won't take long to be rid of them.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

You can borrow my cat. He deposits a few dead moles on our doorstep each week.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

If Mike's method does not work
I have heard that it does by people that I respect but have never tried it
Look into Hi Yield mole pellets use the the same way as the gum


----------



## blade (Jun 2, 2007)

Quietly watch the ground for movement around 10am and 3pm,when you see the little sucker working,flip him out with a shovel and smack until dead. Ther is some great personal satisfaction to this procedure.


----------



## EZ Rider (Jan 1, 2007)

Talprid. Most plant nurseries around here have it or you can order it online.

Dave


----------



## dwayne (Jun 18, 2006)

*Temporary succcess!*

I use the chewing gum solution and it seems to work for a period of time. I do not have any problems for several weeks after dropping the (unwrapped and bare finger rolled) chewing gum into their hole. Three or more weeks later though they are back. I tried some commercial pellets but they did not seem to do any good at all; I like the 10AM-3PM solution!:no:


----------



## sedwick (Jun 5, 2006)

If its on level ground, i always just stick my water hose in at the end of a run. They will either drownd or come up for air.


----------



## Bigman610 (Mar 2, 2007)

blade said:


> Quietly watch the ground for movement around 10am and 3pm,when you see the little sucker working,flip him out with a shovel and smack until dead. Ther is some great personal satisfaction to this procedure.


 
I have been able to catch four of them this year using this method. Seven if you count last summer.

If tried poison pellets and traps but the only thing that seems to work for me is the shovel.


----------



## MastershieldSouthernMO (Mar 15, 2008)

i know this is an old post, but we are a guaranteed mole removal company, trapping is the best method bar none, we have trapped over 7,000 moles in 6 years for clients. right now i have 500 traps in the ground in clients lawns all across southwestern missouri and SE Kansas. we use the out of sight trap and we guarantee to catch moles doing damage. 1 mole does about 100' of damage a day on average and they are a solitary animal as well as territorial--they mark there territory just like a canine does, urine.


----------



## EZ Rider (Jan 1, 2007)

MastershieldSouthernMO said:


> i know this is an old post, but we are a guaranteed mole removal company, trapping is the best method bar none, we have trapped over 7,000 moles in 6 years for clients. right now i have 500 traps in the ground in clients lawns all across southwestern missouri and SE Kansas. we use the out of sight trap and we guarantee to catch moles doing damage. 1 mole does about 100' of damage a day on average and they are a solitary animal as well as territorial--they mark there territory just like a canine does, urine.


I agree with you 100%. In my previous post I mentioned Talprid, which I have seen to be effective, but since that post I ran into a guy who does trapping (probably the same trap you use) and I went online and bought a couple for my own lawn and was amazed at the QUICK results. I have since bought some more traps to use in the part time lawn care business that my son and I operate.

Mastershields, check your PM's


----------



## MastershieldSouthernMO (Mar 15, 2008)

EZ Rider--i don't have enough posts to pm you back i guess, never seen a forum that required me to have so many posts before i pm somebody, weird. but as to your question, i can't give you too much information for up there as it may be a conflict of interest, one of our A All Animal Control offices operates in Jefferson City/Columbia MO. i am the A All Animal Control business in southwest MO, i service about a 100 mile radius. we caught over 1,770 moles last year, i do believe the A All Animal Control guy up near your way caught `1,550 moles last year. but $75 per mole is about right.


----------



## EZ Rider (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Mastershield. I understand about the conflict of interest. I didn't know you were in with a franchise. I was mainly interested in the price/mole because, just as in the mowing business, it doesn't do ANYONE any good to lowball someone else's prices. Eventually it just brings everyone's prices down and nobody can make any money.


----------



## edgar (Mar 29, 2008)

*bleach seems to work nicely- call me crazy*

I've got an acre of lawn and have been trying different methods for the last year. Nothing seemed to work well until 3 weeks ago when on a whim I filled a 2 liter sprayer with bleach and water (1 part bleach:3 parts water). For a couple days I hit each mound with a blast or 2 of the bleach water right dead center so it drains into the tunnel. Now, 3 weeks later, to my surprise my yard is seemingly mole free and has been since a day or 2 after the 1st treatment. This is the 1st time since I bought the place that I don't have a single fresh dig in the yard. I'm keeping a close eye on it. I know it can't last forever. As soon as a fresh mound pops up I'll hit it again with the bleach water. But so far the results are very impressive. With regular attention I hope to stay mole free. It's a lot easier than trapping and cheap to boot.

I know in theory repellents don't work. At least that's what I've read over and over, but my mole issues were major. I'd usually have 40 to 50 fresh mounds all across my yard. Now I have none. 


I've no idea what the environmental impact is but would imagine it to be minimal. I only used a few blasts of solution on each mound (hit the mounds only) which translates to about 4 liters of 1:3 for the whole acre. I may experiment with a more diluted solution to see if it still works. 

It should also be noted that I have no neighbors. I assume the moles have been driven to the pastures on either side of me (if the bleach solution didn't kill them which I highly doubt). If I had neighbors I'd just be moving my problems next door -not very neighborly.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

What did the bleach solution do to your lawn?


----------



## edgar (Mar 29, 2008)

Leah Frances said:


> What did the bleach solution do to your lawn?


I was just checking in to give an update and this was on my list. The bleach water leaves little dead spots. I think it's preferable to mounds of dirt which also leave dead spots. I'm assuming the grass will grow back healthy in a relatively short period of time (though no guarantees from my end). 

So it's been almost a month since I treated the yard and today a noticed the 1st new mound. I'll blast it and keep you posted.


----------



## edgar (Mar 29, 2008)

*moles & bleach water*

Maybe they took a vacation. I'm now being attacked from all sides. They're still only on the outskirts of the yard. The bleach water seems to deter them a bit, but not drive them out like I thought it did the 1st time. I'm not getting the consistent results I was hoping for. I don't know.


----------



## edgar (Mar 29, 2008)

*trapping works, bleach doesn't*

Now I'm finally doing it the old fashioned way and seeing long term results. It's just what I've read all along. You gotta trap em. What's encouraging- 1 mole really takes up a lot more territory than most would imagine. I thought my yard was infested (guessing dozens). I trapped 3 and was mole free for a couple weeks. Now every time I see new digs which is about 1nc a month I set 2 or 3 traps. I usually get it within a week. Peace for at least a while. But no joy on my end. Killing always makes me feel bad...but only for a moment.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I'l post this again.
You may laugh and you may scoff, but Juicy Fruit gum gets rid of moles. Period. I've used this off and on for years, and haven't had a mole in years.
You just roll two fresh sticks together (I use gloves to keep the human scent off) and drop the rolled gum balls into the mole runs. They love to eat it, but can't digest it. End of mole problem.
Try it. Seeing is believing, and it won't damage your grass.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

My mole solution has four legs and a tail. All three of my dogs love to hunt them (my doxie-mix loves to eat them - YUCK). Couldn't say whether I have moles or voles, but they make a CRAZY high pitched noise when my dogs are hunting them. Like I imagine bats would sound like, if I could hear them.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

Mike is correct 

I have never done it myself but the other guys that deal with moles alot swear by chewing gum

They use it to bait their trap though, but I have talked to other nuisance guys that use the gum on it's own

I myself prefer the old truck exhaust method
Trapping is too time consuming


----------



## Bugzilla (Aug 2, 2008)

Talprid is very effective, although it might take 3-4 days to see results. But if you've been watching moles destroy your yard, what's a couple more days? Traps work well also.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

What type of trap are you guys using? I have a snap trap that drives spikes into the mound while they pass by, but I never caught one.


----------



## Fly (Jun 2, 2009)

*the only mole solution that works*

I realize this is an old post. Just in case you are still struggling with moles.

I tried all that is listed above. The chewing gum works but only for the moles that eat it. These guys breed fast.


I am not for killing them, but. I spent a fortune on our new lawn and the moles destroid it all. I declaired war and killed them all. no more moles.

HOW? Go to your local Ace hardware. They sell a rubber device that will clamp to the tail pipe of your car. You then attach a garden hose to it. Place the hose in the hole and run the car for 25 minutes. They will all die a painless death. make sure you use the oldest car in the driveway. Some of the new cars wont run with the back pressure from the hose.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been having very good luck with the Juicy Fruit gum also. There are no new mounds in the front yard. I dropped the gum in there about a month ago. 

Most of the areas of the back yard are mole-free now also. There were a LOT of tunnels before I used the gum. But I think I still have one of the little sh*ts back there. I found a few spots in a flower bed where the ground was raised. 

I put a rolled up piece about every 6-8 ft. in every tunnel. Then I put one wherever two tunnels intersect. Overkill? Who knows and who cares. As long as it works. It's simple and cheap. 

Great suggestion Mike. Thanks.


----------

